# passenger threatened me that I will get reported



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

The passenger had 4 kids and 3 adults trying to ride my car. I politely declined saying Lyft only allows me to carry 4 passengers; 3 in the back and 1 in the front. The adults told me that kids do not count and that I was a dumbass for declining them the ride once they got in the car. The adults told me that they've done this before and one of them is a Lyft driver and it's OK. One of them told me I was getting reported. One of them told me I should have told them upfront before they got in the car and why I waited til they got in the car to tell them that I can't carry 7 hood rats in a car meant to have only 4 passengers. I had no idea those 4 kids playing outside would be riding along that's why I didn't know who will be my passengers. How was I supposed to know?

How do I know I got reported? Who would Lyft believe? This was days ago and I don't see any issues from Lyft regarding this incident.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

Desregard pax threat as BS. You made the "only" correct decision. If you ride more pax than available seatbelts and have an accident, provided rideshare insurance will decline you. Neither Lyft or Uber will give you a problem. 

Protect youeself against false accusations from pax. Buy a cam and turn it to record inside the vehicle. Most states law allow this without pax permission or notification. Although my state does allow recording, I still have video recording notice on all windows. At night, turn on dome light for a few good face recording moments as most video is poor in low light while audio remains perfect.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> The passenger had 4 kids and 3 adults trying to ride my car. I politely declined saying Lyft only allows me to carry 4 passengers; 3 in the back and 1 in the front. The adults told me that kids do not count and that I was a dumbass for declining them the ride once they got in the car. The adults told me that they've done this before and one of them is a Lyft driver and it's OK. One of them told me I was getting reported. One of them told me I should have told them upfront before they got in the car and why I waited til they got in the car to tell them that I can't carry 7 hood rats in a car meant to have only 4 passengers. I had no idea those 4 kids playing outside would be riding along that's why I didn't know who will be my passengers. How was I supposed to know?
> 
> How do I know I got reported? Who would Lyft believe? This was days ago and I don't see any issues from Lyft regarding this incident.


1.) show them how to report properly before you drive off.
2.) report them.
3.) request that you never be matched with them again.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Urbanappalachian said:


> How do I know I got reported? Who would Lyft believe? This was days ago and I don't see any issues from Lyft regarding this incident.


If they report you for not allowing 7 people, u have nothing to worry about


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

1. Always report problem passengers first. End/cancel the ride and send an email explaining what happened. 

2. Dashcam. If you had one, you could've just point it out to the pax and say you have it all on camera. 7 passengers = no ride.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

You're in the right, why are you worried? Unless they lie and report you for something else completely fabricated.

If you haven't done so already report them now. Tell Lyft exactly what happened and not to pair you with them again.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> The passenger had 4 kids and 3 adults trying to ride my car. I politely declined saying Lyft only allows me to carry 4 passengers; 3 in the back and 1 in the front. The adults told me that kids do not count and that I was a dumbass for declining them the ride once they got in the car. The adults told me that they've done this before and one of them is a Lyft driver and it's OK. One of them told me I was getting reported. One of them told me I should have told them upfront before they got in the car and why I waited til they got in the car to tell them that I can't carry 7 hood rats in a car meant to have only 4 passengers. I had no idea those 4 kids playing outside would be riding along that's why I didn't know who will be my passengers. How was I supposed to know?
> 
> How do I know I got reported? Who would Lyft believe? This was days ago and I don't see any issues from Lyft regarding this incident.


Lyft messes with people all the time over bs


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> The passenger had 4 kids and 3 adults trying to ride my car. I politely declined saying Lyft only allows me to carry 4 passengers; 3 in the back and 1 in the front. The adults told me that kids do not count and that I was a dumbass for declining them the ride once they got in the car. The adults told me that they've done this before and one of them is a Lyft driver and it's OK. One of them told me I was getting reported. One of them told me I should have told them upfront before they got in the car and why I waited til they got in the car to tell them that I can't carry 7 hood rats in a car meant to have only 4 passengers. I had no idea those 4 kids playing outside would be riding along that's why I didn't know who will be my passengers. How was I supposed to know?
> 
> How do I know I got reported? Who would Lyft believe? This was days ago and I don't see any issues from Lyft regarding this incident.


Next time ask everyone to step outside your vehicle to enable you to make extra space for everyone. Once the doors are closed just drive off and cancel. No need to have any discussions. Then email Lyft stating pax made you feel unsafe.

Lyft and uber are not your friends. No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Next time ask everyone to step outside your vehicle to enable you to make extra space for everyone. Once the doors are closed just drive off and cancel. No need to have any discussions. Then email Lyft stating pax made you feel unsafe.
> 
> Lyft and uber are not your friends. No good deed goes unpunished!


I think I got deactivated because I got low rating from people like these.

One night, in the dark I saw 4 young men entered my car, then a 5th came out the driveway and tried to squeeze in the back. I told them one must get off or I'm not driving. Eventually, they picked one lucky guy to be thrown off. It's not worth it. I did not get 5 stars for complying with the traffic law as minimum acceptable standard. Instead, got rated like one star more likely as not friendly or [Don't kno English , or anything. ] Another two times, young kids crying and parents or guardians was/were lax on fasten the seat belt, I refused to drive until they comply with the traffic law or insurance concern. Needless to say my rating take a hit ride by ride, day by day, and the sinking feeling never goes away as you know you're just another ant in the rideshare game.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

"Go ahead and report me. Now get out of my car!" Cancel ride, notify Lyft, CYA. Only happened to me once and they got out no problem. If they do argue or refuse to leave, I would be, "We can argue this all night, but my car is not moving until you leave. If you refuse to leave, I will call the police. Your other choices are to order a larger vehicle or two vehicles or a taxi. Choose now, but do so outside because I'm not driving you." Your car. Your rules (and in this case, Lyft policy and the law).


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

any preferred in-car surveillance cam? I do have a dash cam facing the road but not the passengers. It isn't turned on at all times just usually when the car is running and so on.



Onthelake56 said:


> Desregard pax threat as BS. You made the "only" correct decision. If you ride more pax than available seatbelts and have an accident, provided rideshare insurance will decline you. Neither Lyft or Uber will give you a problem.
> 
> Protect youeself against false accusations from pax. Buy a cam and turn it to record inside the vehicle. Most states law allow this without pax permission or notification. Although my state does allow recording, I still have video recording notice on all windows. At night, turn on dome light for a few good face recording moments as most video is poor in low light while audio remains perfect.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Falcon Zero F360. Only drawback is Amazon now knows you Uber/Lyft. I have never bought anything Uber related before this. Check out the recommended items. Puke bags


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> The passenger had 4 kids and 3 adults trying to ride my car. I politely declined saying Lyft only allows me to carry 4 passengers; 3 in the back and 1 in the front. The adults told me that kids do not count and that I was a dumbass for declining them the ride once they got in the car. The adults told me that they've done this before and one of them is a Lyft driver and it's OK. One of them told me I was getting reported. One of them told me I should have told them upfront before they got in the car and why I waited til they got in the car to tell them that I can't carry 7 hood rats in a car meant to have only 4 passengers. I had no idea those 4 kids playing outside would be riding along that's why I didn't know who will be my passengers. How was I supposed to know?
> 
> How do I know I got reported? Who would Lyft believe? This was days ago and I don't see any issues from Lyft regarding this incident.


K, if you don't have a front and rear dash cam, I'm not even continuing this conversation.

Don't care. Borrow money from friends -- do whatever you have to do.

Any incidents should always be captured on cam and archived.


----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hagong said:


> 1. Always report problem passengers first. End/cancel the ride and send an email explaining what happened.


What email address do you use? I always have the hardest time finding the webpage to contact support about a trip.


----------



## disp350 (Jul 16, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> K, if you don't have a front and rear dash cam, I'm not even continuing this conversation.
> 
> Don't care. Borrow money from friends -- do whatever you have to do.
> 
> Any incidents should always be captured on cam and archived.


Couldn't have said it better. I can somewhat understand drivers who dont read these forums not having one, but I am amazed when an "active" or "well known member" posts a similar tale and doesn't have a dash cam.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

ntcindetroit said:


> I think I got deactivated because I got low rating from people like these.
> 
> One night, in the dark I saw 4 young men entered my car, then a 5th came out the driveway and tried to squeeze in the back. I told them one must get off or I'm not driving. Eventually, they picked one lucky guy to be thrown off. It's not worth it. I did not get 5 stars for complying with the traffic law as minimum acceptable standard. Instead, got rated like one star more likely as not friendly or [Don't kno English , or anything. ] Another two times, young kids crying and parents or guardians was/were lax on fasten the seat belt, I refused to drive until they comply with the traffic law or insurance concern. Needless to say my rating take a hit ride by ride, day by day, and the sinking feeling never goes away as you know you're just another ant in the rideshare game.


Due to rating system drivers have no power.

You have three options either 1) eat crow and take ride and dont argue with pax then flag with one star or-2) politely decline ride so pax cant rate you and dont let,them get in car and drive of,asap, or 3) argue or antagonize pax before or during ride and then run risk of low rating or false report.....this should be common sense c'mon


----------



## Wiseleo (Feb 8, 2017)

I report them immediately. My report reads like this:

Issue with a ride, canceled ride: no car seats

Passenger had two children under the age of 8 without booster seats.

That's all I say. Lyft follows up, _thanks me_ for not giving them a ride, done.

I would open Lyft and myself to severe liability in the event of a collision if I permit such rides. I did a few in the past, but they were bad rides and my rating dropped for mentioning the seats. So, I no longer do such trips.

If I see kids under 5' without seats, they are not getting a ride. I am considering investing in some portable booster seats though and charging a rental fee. They are not cheap and the cheap ones take up too much space.

I have dashcam recordings also. Dashcam starts rolling 60 seconds before every pickup.

P.S. last week someone ordered a regular Lyft and had 5 children... "I am sorry, I do not see car seats for your youngest three children. That is illegal in California. This ride is canceled. Please have a nice day."

I am a Lyft Plus. I am sure that ride would have to be canceled anyway even if she did have seats because she needed a Plus car and would need to pay a Plus rate.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The SECOND I get called a dumbass ... it's over.
RFN.
GTFO.
You are a PEDESTRIAN.

Unless it's my wife. She calls me a dumbass all the time. 
But, she loves me.


----------

